# Does the 722 come with HDMI or component cables?



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Do HD receivers come with HDMI or component cables?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

AppliedAggression said:


> Is the 722 suppose to come with HDMI or component cables? The installer said it didn't come with HDMI and he only gave me component cables after I asked for them. Does the 722 normally only come with component cables?
> 
> Thanks.


It normally comes with S- Video and Composite Video (Yellow, Red, White) cables. I have heard that some installers will provide cables but it does not make economic sense as Dish does not reimburse them.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

So Dish normally provides a HD receiver with no way of having the customer view a HD picture on their tv???


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Did your TV come with an HDMI cable to hook to a HDMI source? That's crazy


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

AppliedAggression said:


> Is the 722 suppose to come with HDMI or component cables? The installer said it didn't come with HDMI and he only gave me component cables after I asked for them. Does the 722 normally only come with component cables?
> 
> Thanks.


no but you can get one at bestbuy for $50 or $60 or one for about $10 at www.monoprice.com

Just say no to expensive "rip off" cables!

Digital is not analog and you either get enough signal to get a perfect picture or you do not. There is no reason to overpay for a cable in the digital world.

-JB


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

AppliedAggression said:


> So Dish normally provides a HD receiver with no way of having the customer view a HD picture on their tv???


I've bought several HDMI Upconverting DVD players. No HDMI cable included.

Computer printers don't come with printer cables.

Clothes dryers don't come with power cables.

There are many other examples.

The answer is that different customers have different needs when it comes to HD cabling, and given that most people are getting their HD receivers for free (new customers) or at a discount (Dish'n It Up), shipping the bare minimum cables helps save costs.

DirecTV HD receivers started coming with a short (4.5') HDMI cable about a year ago. It is only usable by about half the customers. Several customers were upset that it wasn't long enough. Several more complained that it didn't work with their DVI input. Others had TVs with only component inputs. Etc.

Dish decided to let the customer be responsible for getting the cable they actually need, since it is impossible to determine what those needs are upfront.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

IIP said:


> I've bought several HDMI Upconverting DVD players. No HDMI cable included.
> 
> Computer printers don't come with printer cables.
> 
> ...


Considering I can get a cable from mono at $10ish I fail to see how Dish cannot provide a cable that would cost them no more than $4ish at their bulk prices. Just have the installer give you one cable or another... either component or HDMI but not both.

-JB


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> Considering I can get a cable from mono at $10ish I fail to see how Dish cannot provide a cable that would cost them no more than $4ish at their bulk prices. Just have the installer give you one cable or another... either component or HDMI but not both.
> 
> -JB


What about those that don't need an install at all? I see where you are going, but your plan is flawed.

I agree with E*'s method... leave it up to the consumer. I know what I need and want.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> Considering I can get a cable from mono at $10ish I fail to see how Dish cannot provide a cable that would cost them no more than $4ish at their bulk prices. Just have the installer give you one cable or another... either component or HDMI but not both.
> 
> -JB


Why doesn't a BD player include the HDMI cable, or your TV, or your PS3, or.....


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Out of the box no HDMI or component.

Your installer may provide an HDMI cable and may charge you for it. It really all depends on the installer.

Otherwise, you will need to get one on your own. I got 3 about 6 months back at Newegg for about $20 including shipping. Other references in this thread are also good.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Why doesn't a BD player include the HDMI cable, or your TV, or your PS3, or.....


Same reason as always.... $$$

Leave the cable out and save $4.

Does not make it right. Now if this was a truly expensive cable then so be it but the other day I hooked up a friends 722 to his new HDTV and stopped at Best Buy and saw they wanted $60 for a friggin HDMI cable!

Walmart had one for $39 and he was stuck paying for it. Had Dish put a $4 cable in the box he would have saved a ton of money.

Is it Dish's fault that the cable industry rips people off? No but they should provide the proper hookup be it a HDMI or component cable when they charge for installation.

Many installers will pop for a cable but some do not. I've even seen one hookup in which they used Coax when the TV had both Svideo and Component all because it was cheaper to do so.

-JB


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

So everyone should pay for cables even though they may not need them? That would include a HDMI/HDMI cable, HDMI/DVI cable, component cable, composite cable, optical cable, s-video cable, & coax cable to cover any possible customer requirement? Oh no, the customer has two HDMI components but only one HDMI input on the TV.... better throw in an HDMI switch too. Now that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

IIP said:


> Clothes dryers don't come with power cables.


Say What????


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Warn the customer up front that cables aren't provided and should be provided by the customer. That doesn't sound unreasonable. I had purchased an HDMI cable prior to my installation but the HDMI cable was provided. I returned the one I bought. Thanks Dish.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

IIP said:


> Clothes dryers don't come with power cables.
> 
> .





TulsaOK said:


> Say What????


Everyone i bought always had the power cable.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> So everyone should pay for cables even though they may not need them? That would include a HDMI/HDMI cable, HDMI/DVI cable, component cable, composite cable, optical cable, s-video cable, & coax cable to cover any possible customer requirement? Oh no, the customer has two HDMI components but only one HDMI input on the TV.... better throw in an HDMI switch too. Now that makes a lot of sense.


No..... the 622/722 is a HD box and requires either a component or HDMI cable.

Provide "one" cable for the customer. Seems very resonable. If the customer does not need one then do not give it to them. Seems simple.

-JB


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

dennispap said:


> Everyone i bought always had the power cable.


Oppps, I noticed I did say dryer.... should have been stove. Dryers have had cords included for a number of years now. Electric stoves do not.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> No..... the 622/722 is a HD box and requires either a component or HDMI cable.


Niether of those cables are *required*. we have heard of cases here where installers have hooked up a 622/722 using an s-video cable. Even with your suggestion 3 cables would need to be included, HDMI/HDMI cable, HDMI/DVI cable and component cable. Why should everyone pay for 3 cables when they may not even need one?

All 3 would have to be included because no one has any way to know which would be needed, or if one is even needed.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Oppps, I noticed I did say dryer.... should have been stove. Dryers have had cords included for a number of years now. Electric stoves do not.


Are you IIP? That was the poster that mentioned a clothes dryer. 
Also, the first dryer I purchased 33 years ago had a power cord. I assume they all came with the ability to plug them in.
Are you saying that electric stoves (ranges) do not come with a power cord? My gas range even has a power cord.
Where is this thread headed?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

IIP said:


> The answer is that different customers have different needs when it comes to HD cabling, and given that most people are getting their HD receivers for free (new customers) or at a discount (Dish'n It Up), shipping the bare minimum cables helps save costs.
> ...
> Dish decided to let the customer be responsible for getting the cable they actually need, since it is impossible to determine what those needs are upfront.


It is reasonable and understandable to me that the cables not be included. What I don't understand is the Tech portal description saying the cable is included.
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/722.shtml
Click list next to Standalone and is says you get HDMI OR Component.

Ages ago before rent/lease, you could order a System or a Standalone (w/o the dish of a "system"). Is there a name for a rental receiver which makes it not match the Standalone description in TechPortal? Like the box has a different part number for rental units from a "Standalone" unit? Does "Standalone" convey some special meaning (that I don't get)?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Are you IIP? That was the poster that mentioned a clothes dryer.
> Also, the first dryer I purchased 33 years ago had a power cord. I assume they all came with the ability to plug them in.
> Are you saying that electric stoves (ranges) do not come with a power cord? My gas range even has a power cord.
> Where is this thread headed?


Don't want to get too far off topic. But yes, electric ranges do not include a "main" power cord. The reason being is that the receptacle can be a number of different styles or it can even be hard wired. OK, back on topic.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Not to stray too far off topic, but every NEW dryer I've ever bought (maybe 3 in my life) did NOT have a cord; had to get it separately, since houses have different plug types depending on how old they are.

So to me his analogy made perfect sense.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Not to stray too far off topic, but every NEW dryer I've ever bought (maybe 3 in my life) did NOT have a cord; had to get it separately, since houses have different plug types depending on how old they are.
> 
> So to me his analogy made perfect sense.


It is done on all commercial appliances for the same reason. They do not include the cord so you are forced to have a "knowledgeable" or professional electrician ensure you have the correct voltage and amperage at your outlet to match the requirements of the appliance. That said, you can't screw up a HDMI, or component cable -- they fit all devices that have those ports.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm sure since every big box store has in store pickup with the cords easily available on a rack next to the appliances :sure:


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

My 722 installer gave me a component cable. My friend didn't get any cable but had to get an HDMI (though he did get a free upgrade from a 622 to a 722 since that was all the installer had)

Someone mentioned electric stoves. My new stove came without one. There are different types of hookups for stoves. 3 and 4 prong.

I prefer the component over HDMI for faster switching to the Dish siganal. the HDMI takes longer to come "on" than the component and the video quality to my eyes for both is the same.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Niether of those cables are *required*. we have heard of cases here where installers have hooked up a 622/722 using an s-video cable. Even with your suggestion 3 cables would need to be included, HDMI/HDMI cable, HDMI/DVI cable and component cable. Why should everyone pay for 3 cables when they may not even need one?
> 
> All 3 would have to be included because no one has any way to know which would be needed, or if one is even needed.


Last time I checked Dish would not allow a self-install 622/722. So let the installer give one of the cables and keep the others for the next install.

As far as hooking up a HD box with a SD cable. Yes it's done. Yes it "can" be done but it's still wrong! Sure a very few people might be hooking up a HD box to a SD TV but that is not what we are talking about.

We are talking about people paying extra for a HD box, paying an extra monthly fee for HD and Dish saving about $4 by not providing a cable and thus either having a customer looking at a worse picture or forcing them to go put and pay $30, $40 or even more for a ripoff cable from a local scam store.

Why are we even talking about this? This should be a no-brainer.

You order HD and pay extra for it. Dish installs it and they do a "proper" job by giving you the correct $4 cable instead of using a $1 cable and saving $3.

Has it really come down to saving $3?

-JB


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Guess we'll agree to disagree. I want to pay for what I need. Not have expenses bundled for things I don't want or need. You've already said in other threads that if the costs are hidden you are happy to pay for them. I guess you like to pay for things you don't need or want.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Guess we'll agree to disagree. I want to pay for what I need. Not have expenses bundled for things I don't want or need. You've already said in other threads that if the costs are hidden you are happy to pay for them. I guess you like to pay for things you don't need or want.


We're talking about a one time $3 or $4 that is needed by the vast majority of people who order a 622/722. If you wanted to add another 622/722 do you have a box of spare HDMI cables just sitting around or would you appreciate Dish providing you a cable when they hooked up your HDTV?

Even if "you" happen to be in teh HDMI cable business and have a ton of them sitting aorund the house... what percentage of people happen to have HDMI or component cables or would the majority of people have to hit Best Buy and pay $50ish for a $4 cable or worse still... have the [email protected]#$%^ installer hook up the 622/722 to a HDTV with S-Video or worse.

-JB


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Personally if I could figure out how to get 5.1 surround out of my 722 over HDMI I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You need an AV receiver that does more than HDMI pass-through. In the Onkyo line that starts with the 605.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> You need an AV receiver that does more than HDMI pass-through. In the Onkyo line that starts with the 605.


Since your only going to get DD from the 722 for those channels broadcasting in that audio why not just use an optical cable?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

AV receivers such as the Onkyo line (I have the 705) have multiple HDMI inputs. I have the 622, XBox and DVD player hooked up via HDMI through it and it's a simple process to switch to a different source still having audio from the AVR. Plus cabling is much easier.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

BobaBird said:


> You need an AV receiver that does more than HDMI pass-through. In the Onkyo line that starts with the 605.


CURSES! FOILED AGAIN! For $189 shipped I really can't complain though. I have the optical cables, just thought it was my stupidity in setup...and now I know it was my lack of funds.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

When I received my first HD receiver (942) from Dish, in the box was an HDMI to DVI cable, plus an adapter to convert the DVI end to HDMI.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

From NOW ON!!!!!!!

Everyone who spends $700, $1500, or even $3000 bucks on an HDTV.
HAVE THE TV SALES PERSON THROW IN HD CABLES FOR "FREE" TO SEW UP THE DEAL!!!!!

FRED


----------



## jasond9263 (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't remember what my 722 came with, but my old 942 and new 622 both came with an HDMI cable that split to DVI and back to HDMI.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> Personally if I could figure out how to get 5.1 surround out of my 722 over HDMI I'd be a happy camper.


Is your TV HDMI 1.3 compliant? If not, the HDMI input does not accept Audio.

Great article on why you buy the cheapest HDMI cable you can find:

http://reviews.cnet.com/hdmi-guide/?tag=feat.1


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Kman68 said:


> Is your TV HDMI 1.3 compliant? If not, the HDMI input does not accept Audio.


All HDMI inputs support audio; it's been part of the specs from the beginning. The vast majority of HDMI-equipped TVs in current use are not HDMI v1.3 compliant, but audio works just fine.


----------



## bigcarr (Mar 16, 2008)

The installer of my system didnt even set the output resolution to HD, he left it at 480p


----------

